# Snaffles with Copper Rollers



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I like copper rollers because nervous, bored or young horses (mine is both young and easily bored) have something to play with in their mouth. Dr. Bristols are nice bits too. The middle piece is designed to sit at an angle, so the small edge actually applies a quite bit of tongue pressure when the bit is applied, which is why she was stopping better for you. It must have felt more attention grabbing.

I prefer double jointed bits, because they reduce and often eliminate the nut cracker effect.

Here is something to look at. You can get this bit from Korsteel.









Or if you want a double jointed bit. I know a place to get this one too, I just can't think of it.









EDIT
Do you plan on showing with her? If not, it doesn't really matter what bit you ride in what bridle with what saddle or anything like that. It's all preference.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks so much Abby. I like that first one you showed a picture of. That's exactly what I'm thinking of for her, with the D-Ring. And yes I do want to show eventually. Maybe next summer. Do you think the copper roller bit will work better with stopping as well? 

Or should I go the dr. bristol route?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Jubilee, A horse that is going through the bit when you stop has a kink in his training. Going to a stronger bit will work for a while until he learns to go through that one too.

Stopping a horse should be done with several aids not just the bit. The first thing I do when I ask for a stop is to stop riding. That means I totally relax my seat and give mild contact with his mouth. Mild contact does not mean pulling back on the reins because a horse will brace against that pull. His nose will go out and his head will come up and off he'll go. That is what makes a race horse go faster. When you are using your reins, pump them and alternate left and right not a straight back pull. If he is still not stoping then go to a one rein stop (there are some good articles about it's use if you do a google on it such as here: http://www.naturalhorsesupply.com/onereinstop.shtml ).

If you are having trouble with your stop then fall back a few steps in his training and work with him only at a walk and then a trot until you have total control, then move up to a canter. 

The "D" ring snaffle in the picture is a good all around bit and really all you should need until you get well into advanced training. It is truly unfortunate that many riders go to a harsher bit to gain control instead of taking a harder look at their riding and the horse's training.

(BTW, I'm using an English bit on my Western horse - but no one told him so it's OK).


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

holy cow!! had to read irideshorse post twice, thought it was my trainer!!!... i gree with what iridehorses has to say!!!, it's ok to take a step back when in training, and as for the copper on the bit it also keepings the mouth very moist with silava (sp), i been on the hunt for the same bit too


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I use that double copper roller in the pic on my 24 year old QH... Been using "that" bit on him for pretty much forever. I really like it. I had to do tons and tons of circles and halts and serpentines, for probably an entire summer on him. I stopped jumping, stopped everything but circles, halts, and serpentines... My canters were only about 5 or 6 strides and then back to the trot or halt until he learned to wait for the stop. Otherwise he would have run away with me forever. He's a rearer so going to a harsher bit was never an option... Anyway, I like the first bit in the pic.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

The copper rollers MIGHT help her with stopping but I think iridehorses had amazing advice. They will keep her mouth moist and might encourage her to soften. a horse with a tense jaw or lips won't feel it as readily. Imagine this, if someone is going to punch your arm, and you know it, you brace, making it hurt less. If you aren't expecting it, and they wail on you, it stings almost twice a bad.

There for, your arm is more sensitive when it is relaxed. The copper rollers, can help a a horse relax its jaw, making a more sensitive mouth.


----------

